# What was the voltage output of the oronibal Aurira T-jet controllers?



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

*What was the voltage output of the originial Aurora T-jet controllers?*

Just wondering if the original Aurora wheel or piston type controllers or transformers put out 20 volts?My ll wall-wart only puts out 17 volts and the T-jets seem to run a tad slow(They are properly cleaned,oiled and tuned).Conversely the AFX ,Hp-7.Magnum 440.G-plus and fast tracker cars are super fast so I wonder if it is the design of the t-jets accounts for their slower speed?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

You are asking the wrong question, but let me see if I can get you back on track.

Controllers have nothing to do with the maximum amount of voltage that can go to the track - that's the job of the power supply. When any controller, reguardless of Ohm ratings, is in the fully depressed position, the full voltage of the power supply is passed to the track. In essence, it's as if the controller were not even there and the power supply was wired directly to the track.

Aurora T-Jets require a higher voltage than Tyco, etc. to run as designed. Original Aurora Model Motoring power packs were 20 and 22 volts. Tyco wall warts were only 16 volts. I am not familiar with the later Aurora AFX wall warts. So you are dealing with different chassis which were designed to run at different voltages.

Joe


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

WEll that answers my question then!22volts are a lot more than 17 so that explains the performance discrepancy!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

And remember, the t-jets are a much earlier design than the newer types of chassis that you mentioned. Each new generation of chassis was designed with the intention to run faster and handle better than its predecessors, so in general, a box stock t-jet will still run slower than similarly box stock examples of the newer A/FX and MT cars. Then the in-line chassis with traction magnets, like your 440x2, for example, are faster still.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Manifestly true!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> You are asking the wrong question, but let me see if I can get you back on track.
> 
> Controllers have nothing to do with the maximum amount of voltage that can go to the track - that's the job of the power supply. When any controller, reguardless of Ohm ratings, is in the fully depressed position, the full voltage of the power supply is passed to the track. In essence, it's as if the controller were not even there and the power supply was wired directly to the track.
> 
> ...


my dunebuggy set, is 12v..........

Bubba 123


----------

